

Any plans on selling Ycombo hats/t-shirts? - aswanson

I like the logo.
======
pg
We have them; we just don't sell them.

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/80819445@N00/1166586940/in/set-...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/80819445@N00/1166586940/in/set-72157601547542240/)

(That's Xobni founder Adam Smith I think.)

~~~
aswanson
That's nice, but I would prefer an all orange with just a huge white 'Y'. Just
my preference.

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://www.threadless.com/>

------
aswanson
Like this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Y_Combinator_Logo_400.gif>

~~~
aaroneous
cafepress.com

